# Shell Script search and Replace rekursive



## katosan (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein kleines problem ich würde gerne ein in einem ordner alle dateien nach einem regulären ausdruck durchsuchen und dann diesen ausdruck anpassen. Genauer es geht darum die Links  anzupassen. Durchsuchen geht auch schon aber wie komme ich an die Ergebnisser von grep heran ? Bisher sieht mein script so aus :


```
pattern_a="/href\s*\=\s*\"(http\s*\:\s*\/{2})([\w\.\-\_]*)([\/\w\s\_\-\.]*)/"
 homeurl=www.home.de
 
 for f in `find  $docroot -type f`;
 do
  
  echo "working on $f"
  
  if  grep -q $pattern_a $f;
  then

   #cp $f $f.bak
   echo "The string $1 will be replaced with $2 in $f"
   #sed s/$1/$2/g < $f.bak > $f
   #rm $f.bak
```

Gruß

katosan


----------

